# Natural Foods



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I always see people commenting on giving fish natural foods like zucinni or peas after blanching them. Is there anything like this thats good for african cichlids? Mostly feeding them flakes and cichlid sticks.

*c/p*


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

African Cichlids eat all kinds of raw foods. They like live earthworms, frozen blood worms, frozen brine shrimp, baby guppies and mosquito wrigglers.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sweet, I'm going to have to look into some live foods to give them as treats.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually that would depend on the african, most from lake Malawi and Lake Victoria needs more veggie matter in their diet as to much protien can cause bloat.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well the cichlids I have in the tank are: Kribensis-2, Bumblebee-2, Red Zebra-2, Elec. Yel. Labi.-2, Acei-2, Elec. Blu. Johanni-2 (as labeled by the pet store).

I would only use it as treats for the fish and me while I am watching.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Just don't overdo it because these types of food are messy and add a much bigger bioload, your fish will love you though!


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I gave my freshwater fish fish veggies but I never blanched it, they ate it up no probs, I would put it in at night before I went to bed and removed it the next morning or in the afternoon to save it from going all mushy and all over the place.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I have made this for my SA cichlids and they loved it as did my Largemouth Bass and Blue gills A Q U A C O N_________________Fish

here are a few more I have not tried these thougth
Cichlid Food Recipes


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks DD just what I was looking for!


----------



## jyy (Feb 21, 2011)

I feed my aro's beef heart on occasion


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I feed a lot of home made food also. But with less protein as most of my fish are veggie eaters.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Mostly just looking for alternatives I can give them on ocassion as a treat instead of always feeding them the store bought stuff.


----------

